# Bibliothèque Itunes avec Apple TV Sans Ordinateur



## quadman1984 (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, j'aurais voulu savoir si il y a moyen de diffuser mes vidéos que je possède sur mon time capsule et WD MyBookWorldEdition2 via l'apple TV. Mon problème est que je n'ai plus d'ordinateur. Il me faudrait un système qui fasse office de serveur avec un des deux disques réseaux ou il y a ma bibliothèques Itunes et que je puisse utliser mon Ipod ou Ipad pour regarder mes vidéos sur l'apple Tv


----------



## aurique (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir, 

Si ton Apple TV n'est pas jaibreaké (donc pas une ATV 3), c'est impossible car le système de l'ATV a besoin de trouver un librairie Itunes connectée à un iTunes. 

Par contre, et en exemple, tu peux faire ce que tu veux avec une WD TV Live à laquelle tu auras branché un disque dur externe avec tous tes films.


----------



## bolduran (4 Janvier 2014)

oui d'ailleurs si Apple pouvait nous pondre une time capsule avec itunes server intégré je serais le premier a l'acheter


----------

